# Monoprice Desktop Headphone Amplifier #11567



## billybob_jcv

I did a quick forum search and didn't see a thread on this DAC/amp. Has anyone tried it? The specs say it is a 96K/24bit DAC and there appears to be a gain switch on the back. Seems a bit pricey for Monoprice when compared to a Fiio E10. Not much information in the specs - no details on the DAC chips or opamps used.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=120&cp_id=12008&cs_id=1200801&p_id=11567&seq=1&format=2


----------



## hodgjy

I wouldn't be surprised if the OEM is Dayton Audio.


----------



## billybob_jcv

Maybe - but I thought Dayton Audio was just the house brand for Parts Express, and their units were made elsewhere. Isn't the Dayton DTA-1 T-amp just a warmed-over version of the old Sonic Impact amp? Of course, SI5 is now gone...

Sonic Impact 5066:




Dayton Audio DTA-1:


----------



## PurpleAngel

billybob_jcv said:


> I did a quick forum search and didn't see a thread on this DAC/amp. Has anyone tried it? The specs say it is a 96K/24bit DAC and there appears to be a gain switch on the back. Seems a bit pricey for Monoprice when compared to a Fiio E10. Not much information in the specs - no details on the DAC chips or opamps used.
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=120&cp_id=12008&cs_id=1200801&p_id=11567&seq=1&format=2


 
  
 It's  a rebranded FiiO E09K headphone amplifier.
 It looks like they removed the E7/E17 dock and added an internal DAC.
 It might be using a WM8740 DAC chip, as that is what FiiO normally uses.
  
 Edit, the new E10K is using the PCM5102 DAC chip, guess that is another DAC chip the Monoprice DAC/amplifier might be using.


----------



## hodgjy

purpleangel said:


> It's  a rebranded FiiO E09K headphone amplifier.
> It looks like they removed the E7/E17 dock and added an internal DAC.
> It might be using a WM8740 DAC chip, it what FiiO normally uses.


 
  
 Yes, you are correct.  The backs are perfect matches.  But, it's not a very good deal.  For a $10 savings, you lose the DAC dock.


----------



## billybob_jcv

Ahhh - it didn't even occur to me to consider the E09K without a dock connector. I think you are absolutely correct!


----------



## PurpleAngel

hodgjy said:


> Yes, you are correct.  The backs are perfect matches.  But, it's not a very good deal.  For a $10 savings, you lose the DAC dock.


 
  
 I think it's a great deal, as it already has a built in DAC chip, you do not have to buy the E17.


----------



## billybob_jcv

Doesn't the E09K also work as a standalone DAC through the rear USB port? If not, why is it there?


----------



## PurpleAngel

billybob_jcv said:


> Doesn't the E09K also work as a standalone DAC through the rear USB port? If not, why is it there?


 
  
 The regular E09K does not come with a DAC chip.
 When the FiiO E7/E07K/E17 is docked to the E09K, the E09K will route the digital audio signal from it's USB port thru the docked E7/E07K/E17 DAC chip, then send that signal to the E09K's headphone amplifier.
 So the E09K's USB port is useless, when there is nothing docked to the E09K.


----------



## billybob_jcv

OK - I think I get it - the USB port on the E09K is just a pass-through from the dock connector. Well, that sucks...

The description on the Monoprice does say:



> This headphone amplifier features a USB input and a professional level Texas Instruments Digital to Analog Converter (DAC), effectively replacing your sound card without requiring you to open your PC and installing a new card.


----------



## Armaegis

Now if only they could fit in the A1 speaker amp board in there, it'd be a nice all-in-one unit.


----------



## imackler

Has anyone tried one of these yet?


----------



## MrEleventy

imackler said:


> Has anyone tried one of these yet?


Are you checking because of an email from a certain site? Because I am.


----------



## TheGame21x

I came across the amp while trolling around Monoprice the other day. Looks like a rebranded Fiio E09K without the dock and an E07K, E10 or E17 DAC built in. I'm intrigued, but I've already got an O2 which is my workhorse and I don't need to be spending another $100 on an amp.


----------



## MrEleventy

Ooo. Found some internal shots. NUDES

Looks to use similar chipset combo as the Aune T1; Tenor TE7021L as USB and TI PCM1793 for DAC and 4 (maybe 5 or 6?) OPA2134 opamps.

N/m on USB. T1 is TE7022L


----------



## imackler

So can anyone can affirm whether these are the same opamps as the E09K? 
  
 I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't just buy this from monoprice. A little snooping around will find a coupon code that will reduce the price so you can buy strait from Monoprice and exclude the middle man. 
  
 W/ coupon code 4MP12 it makes it about $90 or so shipped.


----------



## FunyunBreath

mreleventy said:


> Are you checking because of an email from a certain site? Because I am.


 
  
 +1


----------



## MrEleventy

imackler said:


> So can anyone can affirm whether these are the same opamps as the E09K?
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't just buy this from monoprice. A little snooping around will find a coupon code that will reduce the price so you can buy strait from Monoprice and exclude the middle man.
> 
> W/ coupon code 4MP12 it makes it about $90 or so shipped.


Same headphone amps(TPA 6120A2) and opamps (OPA2134), but the monoprice desktop amp... a FIIO E09k it is not. 

FIIO E09K Internals
vs
Monoprice Desktop Amp
Opamp layout is similar but other than that... it's a diff beast.


----------



## TheGame21x

mreleventy said:


> Same headphone amps(TPA 6120A2) and opamps (OPA2134), but the monoprice desktop amp... a FIIO E09k it is not.
> 
> FIIO E09K Internals
> vs
> ...


 

 Crap, now I'm even more intrigued.


----------



## Goophoba

mreleventy said:


> Are you checking because of an email from a certain site? Because I am.


 
  
 Maybe.


----------



## Goophoba

mreleventy said:


> Opamp layout is similar but other than that... it's a diff beast.


 
  
  
 Well, now I want to know if it is any good too. Hope someone comes by.


----------



## MrEleventy

I'm tempted to try it out.


----------



## utee05

I am going to try this amplifier out. I currently use a e17 but looking to find something to possibly power HD600 or HD650 and this should be enough.


----------



## PurpleAngel

I have zero need for the Monoprice DAC/Amplifier, but part of me wants to buy one to test it out.


----------



## imackler

purpleangel said:


> I have zero need for the Monoprice DAC/Amplifier, but part of me wants to buy one to test it out.


 
 part of me wants you to buy one and test it out, too


----------



## Lespectraal

Yeah I found about it through a newsletter earlier this morning and poof this came out. Immediately clicked on the item, this really grabs me by surprise. Freaking Monoprice with a DAC/AMP combo. Wow.


----------



## MrEleventy

purpleangel said:


> I have zero need for the Monoprice DAC/Amplifier, but part of me wants to buy one to test it out.


So very much this....... but the urge is strong. Dang Gadget-itis. lol


----------



## Armaegis

purpleangel said:


> I have zero need for the Monoprice DAC/Amplifier, but part of me wants to buy one to test it out.


 
  
 Buying and reviewing is like performing a service for the community and greater good. We will shower you with internet praise and imaginary cookies.


----------



## TheGame21x

I almost succumbed to gadgetitis last night, but was eventually able to talk myself down. I'd like to see some measurements on it though, since we know it's not just an E09K with a built in DAC in monoprice trimmings. If I used speakers at my desk, I might have gone ahead and took the plunge.


----------



## aober1

Does anyone have an idea of what the output impedance of it is? A reviewer on reddit would suggest that it drove his HE 400 fairly well, but Ill be driving a pair of philips x1's, which have an impedance of 30 ohms.  The price is attractive, but the only thing wrong with my mobo audio is the impedance mismatch; so it wouldnt make much sense to purchase this if the impedance was still mismatched by a considerable margin.


----------



## MrEleventy

aober1 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what the output impedance of it is? A reviewer on reddit would suggest that it drove his HE 400 fairly well, but Ill be driving a pair of philips x1's, which have an impedance of 30 ohms.  The price is attractive, but the only thing wrong with my mobo audio is the impedance mismatch; so it wouldnt make much sense to purchase this if the impedance was still mismatched by a considerable margin.


I think it's still 10 ohms since it uses the same headphone amp as the E09K and ClieOS has said, and I quote, "The TPA6120 headphone amp chip inside E9 has a bit too much power and requires minimum 10 ohm output impedance for stability. ".


----------



## TheGame21x

If it's based on the same headphone out circuit as the Fiio E09K (which i think it is, at least in terms of what chips Monoprice used) it'll be somewhere around 10 ohms.


----------



## aober1

Thanks for the quick reply! I guess I should look elsewhere for something to drive my Philips x1's then.


----------



## SwAvGuy

aober1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I guess I should look elsewhere for something to drive my Philips x1's then.


 
  
 Noob question: Why does an output impedance of 10 ohms suggest that the amp is unfit to drive your 30 ohm Philips?  I was considering buying this amp to drive a pair of 32 ohm Grado's.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Armaegis

Output impedace affects damping factor and frequency response.
  
 Damping factor is the ratio of the transducer impedance over the amp's output impedance, and represents the amount of control or "grip" that the amp has on the transducer (there's an article over at innerfidelity that explains this quite well). As a general rule of thumb in the speaker world, you want a damping factor of 8-10 or higher. In the headphone world, the effect of damping factor is arguably not as important since the drivers are relatively lightweight and so the whole electromotive back emf yadda yadda pixie dust may not be as relevant. Read up on those argments at your discretion. Impedance for planar magnetics is also another funny thing.
  
 Changes in frequency response might also occur if the headphone impedance tends to swing wildly. Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic are the most well known examples here, with impedance spikes potentially 2-5x higher than the nominal rating in the midbass region (typically around 80-100Hz). This results in a midbass boost (usually only a couple dB), which most people find is actually a somewhat pleasant warm sound, though there's an accompanied "boomy" feeling (whether that's from increased levels and/or from decreased damping factor at those frequencies, well I'll leave that for you to decide).
  
 My stance is this: If you're looking for a sub-$100 amp to drive a $200-300 headphone, don't worry about it. Most headphones are actually not too crazy on the impedance curve. Chances are you're not going to notice anything related to what I just said anyways. Although now that I said it, placebo will kick in. Sorry.
  
 I've run grados (32ohms) off a Bottlehead Crack amp before which has an output impedance of 120ohms. It was fine.
  
 The only time you absolutely want a very low output impedance is with something like multi driver iems which start atrociously low like 16ohm and swing wildly along the spectrum. But then if you had one of those, you wouldn't be looking at an amp like this anyways.


----------



## TheGame21x

swavguy said:


> Noob question: Why does an output impedance of 10 ohms suggest that the amp is unfit to drive your 30 ohm Philips?  I was considering buying this amp to drive a pair of 32 ohm Grado's.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I am far from an expert on the subject but as I understand it, the rule of thumb is that output impedance should be no more than 1/8th of the headphone impedance and ideally zero. So in the case of the 10 ohm output impedance of the Fiio E09K, you'd want to use a headphone with a minimum of 80 ohm impedance, otherwise the output will cause impedance swings that can alter the sound signature of the headphones plugged into it.


----------



## PurpleAngel

aober1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I guess I should look elsewhere for something to drive my Philips x1's then.


 
  
 30-Ohm headphones being driven by a headphone amplifier that has a 10-Ohm output impedance is not really that bad.
 My Essence STX  uses the same TI 6120A2 headphone amplifier chip as the Monoprice DAc/Amp, the STX did fairly well with 32-Ohm and 40-Ohm headphones.
  
 Just depends on how much your willing to budget.
  
 A Schiit Magni ($99)or Objective 2 (O2, $130) headphone amplifier, which have an output impedance of less then 1-Ohm, is a little more desirable for 30-ohm headphones
 But you might also have to spend for a DAC (or sound card with a DAC chip), to work with the external headphone amplifiers.


----------



## PurpleAngel

swavguy said:


> Noob question: Why does an output impedance of 10 ohms suggest that the amp is unfit to drive your 30 ohm Philips?  I was considering buying this amp to drive a pair of 32 ohm Grado's.


 
  
 It's fit to drive your 32-Ohm headphones if your only willing to budget $100 for a DAC & amp.
 The FiiO E07K and E17 have very low output impedance (around 1-Ohm)
 A $100 to $130 external headphone amplifier (with a less then 1-ohm output impedance) would be a little more desirable.
 But you might also have to buy a DAC too.


----------



## Armaegis

No one's actually measured the output impedance yet right? Because that 10ohm output is really just the suggested spec from the TP6120A datasheet. They could have used a smaller value resistor, or found some other way to bring it down (I'm just making stuff up here, don't quote me on it).


----------



## PurpleAngel

armaegis said:


> No one's actually measured the output impedance yet right? Because that 10ohm output is really just the suggested spec from the TP6120A datasheet. They could have used a smaller value resistor, or found some other way to bring it down (I'm just making stuff up here, don't quote me on it).


 
  
 As the Monoprice has a gain switch, the output impedance might change with the gain setting, maybe?


----------



## Armaegis

Usually changing gain involves fiddling with the resistors in the feedback loop which shouldn't have any effect on the output impedance... but I can only guess here.


----------



## TheGame21x

I'm more interested in the measured DAC performance, tbh. I've got an overabundance of quality amps, but no real stand out DAC other than the ODAC built in to the O2 chassis (which means it can't output to another amp). I'm tempted to just get another ODAC or a Modi to fill my DAC needs but an all in one solution for under $100 with a nice preamp and a powerful amp on its own is one heck of a value proposition.


----------



## Armaegis

For a shade over $100 you can get a Topping all-in-one speaker amp/headphone amp/dac...


----------



## Allanmarcus

So I need a new dac as my E10 has died. I was thinking about a modi or a hifimediy, but now there is this monoprice. I just need a dac. Thoughts?


----------



## Armaegis

Well if you liked the E10, the just released the updated E10k...


----------



## SwAvGuy

Thanks, that was very helpful.  Now I have to decide if I go with the monoprice or shell out for the ODAC/O2 from JDS.  I'll read the article at innerfidelity.


----------



## PurpleAngel

swavguy said:


> Thanks, that was very helpful.  Now I have to decide if I go with the monoprice or shell out for the ODAC/O2 from JDS.  I'll read the article at innerfidelity.


 
  
 Please get the Monoprice DAC/Amp, we could use some reviews on it.


----------



## MrEleventy

Monoprice Desktop Amp or continue to save for Nuforce Ha-200.... decisions decisions. :\


----------



## James35

I'm very interested to see the reviews on this too.


----------



## benandfaith

I've got an E07k. Would getting this dac/amp give me noticeable/significant improvement? (I know not many have it... But what about on specs alone? Willing to buy this to try out if there's a good chance of improvement in sound) 

My 2 headphones are ATH-AD900X & Takstar Pro 80.


----------



## SwAvGuy

purpleangel said:


> Please get the Monoprice DAC/Amp, we could use some reviews on it.




I'll give my impressions if I buy it, but I don't have nearly enough experience with amps to give a meaningful review or compare it to anything. I'm sure that whichever amp I buy will sound amazing to me since I've been powering my headphones straight from my soundcard until now.


----------



## PurpleAngel

benandfaith said:


> I've got an E07k. Would getting this dac/amp give me noticeable/significant improvement? (I know not many have it... But what about on specs alone? Willing to buy this to try out if there's a good chance of improvement in sound)
> 
> My 2 headphones are ATH-AD900X & Takstar Pro 80.


 
  
 The 40-Ohm A900Xs would be better with the E07K's low impedance(1-Ohm) output.
 The 60-Ohm Takstar Pro 80s should work well with the Monoprice DAC/amp, but maybe(?) not any better then working with the E07K.


----------



## Stillhart

I'm curious about this too.  If the amp is comparable to the E09k and it comes with a halfway decent DAC, it seems like a pretty good deal for the price.  I could see it being recommended in the MLE thread as a value all-arounder for gaming.


----------



## PurpleAngel

stillhart said:


> I'm curious about this too.  If the amp is comparable to the E09k and it comes with a halfway decent DAC, it seems like a pretty good deal for the price.  I could see it being recommended in the MLE thread as a value all-arounder for gaming.


 
  
 It uses a USB input, so it bypasses sound card (on-board and add-on) features, so some FPS gaming might(?) not be as good, if the sound card is bypassed, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Stillhart

purpleangel said:


> It uses a USB input, so it bypasses sound card (on-board and add-on) features, so some FPS gaming might(?) not be as good, if the sound card is bypassed, but I'm just guessing.


 
 It would be mostly for the amp (to dual amp the Mixamp or onboard sound), but give the bonus option for basically a free USB DAC if anyone wants to use it for music as well.


----------



## PurpleAngel

stillhart said:


> It would be mostly for the amp (to dual amp the Mixamp or onboard sound), but give the bonus option for basically a free USB DAC if anyone wants to use it for music as well.


 
 Makes sense.


----------



## thesmileman

Edit: Deleted entire initial impressions because PurpleAngel felt the mentioning another site by name(and just to avoid confusion that I posted the comments in two places) was against the rules. Please forgive me for my transgressions PurpleAngel and headfi I will do my best to never post review or comments ever again.


----------



## imackler

Code MP12 will get an additional 12% off this amp from Monoprice. Someone should buy it, write up some impressions...and keep them up!


----------



## Allanmarcus

here's a good review:
  
 http://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/28pae7/monoprice_desktop_amp_review/
  
 One thing to note that is especially nice about this amp is the line out AND pre-amp out. Line out if you want it to be a DAC/pre-amp switch between digital and line in, and pre-amp out if you want to connect it to powered speakers and use the volume control on the monoprice amp. Up until now you had to spend quite a bit more to get that feature.


----------



## cel4145

Monoprice is having a sale this weekend, 12% off with coupon code MP12. 

One of you guys that have been toying with getting it should buy it so you can tell me what it's like


----------



## TheGame21x

cel4145 said:


> Monoprice is having a sale this weekend, 12% off with coupon code MP12.
> 
> One of you guys that have been toying with getting it should buy it so you can tell me what it's like


 

 Yeah! Someone should definitely do that!


----------



## thesmileman

allanmarcus said:


> here's a good review:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/28pae7/monoprice_desktop_amp_review/
> 
> One thing to note that is especially nice about this amp is the line out AND pre-amp out. Line out if you want it to be a DAC/pre-amp switch between digital and line in, and pre-amp out if you want to connect it to powered speakers and use the volume control on the monoprice amp. Up until now you had to spend quite a bit more to get that feature.


 
 On mine both line out and preout are both adjustable and they seem to provide the same amount of amplification.
  
 I put my impressions on the reddit link above in the comments.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Any detailed reviews on the insides of the Monoprice 11567 DAC/Amp?


----------



## harryz

Just registered to show some pictures of my item. Bought it directly on monoprice web site.
  
 One channel did not work at all. Sent it back for refund.
  
 I can't post images here so here is a link to 3 photos on imgur.
  
 http://imgur.com/a/cPL3S


----------



## Pheckphul

Hello all. Partially based upon this thread I bought the Monoprice headphone amp and just received it today. I hooked it up, fired up foobar2000....and am underwhelmed.
  
 I don't consider myself a true audiophile. I don't spend thousands of dollars on tube-fired amps or headphones, and when CDs became popular enough that portable players were readily available (not being able to afford a home and car unit) I stopped buying records, and have never looked back. But I do care enough about sound quality that as a teenager in the late '70s and early '80's I bought records and recorded them myself (onto Maxell XLIISs) as commercial cassettes were crap and I hadn't run across an in-dash record player.  I've bought a couple of pairs of UE's IEMs, SuperFi 5 Pro and TripleFi 10, and decided they were OK for portable listening but prefer my ancient MDR-V6s.
  
 Anyway, back to the Monoprice headphone amp. I've got it driving my MDR-V6s and have tried a couple of different pieces of music, both pre- and post-Loudness War, and swapped back and forth between my Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe's on-board Realtek ALC898 and the amp, and I can't really hear a whole lot of difference, if any.
  
 So, were my expectations too high given the equipment I've got? Am I tone-deaf? Or is this amp not really any better than my on-board sound?


----------



## Allanmarcus

pheckphul said:


> Hello all. Partially based upon this thread I bought the Monoprice headphone amp and just received it today. I hooked it up, fired up foobar2000....and am underwhelmed.
> 
> I don't consider myself a true audiophile. I don't spend thousands of dollars on tube-fired amps or headphones, and when CDs became popular enough that portable players were readily available (not being able to afford a home and car unit) I stopped buying records, and have never looked back. But I do care enough about sound quality that as a teenager in the late '70s and early '80's I bought records and recorded them myself (onto Maxell XLIISs) as commercial cassettes were crap and I hadn't run across an in-dash record player.  I've bought a couple of pairs of UE's IEMs, SuperFi 5 Pro and TripleFi 10, and decided they were OK for portable listening but prefer my ancient MDR-V6s.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I happen to have the MDR-V6s as well. While I like them, they aren't very high quality so you might not be able to hear the subtle differences between amps. Also, unless you have trained your ears to hear the subtlety so many here are able to describe, you just might be missing something.
  
 The DAC is probably the same quality. What about the amp part? Does the MP unit play louder?
  
 Also, you might not be able to tell unless you have a 600 ohm or 300 ohm set of cans.


----------



## Stillhart

pheckphul said:


> Hello all. Partially based upon this thread I bought the Monoprice headphone amp and just received it today. I hooked it up, fired up foobar2000....and am underwhelmed.
> 
> I don't consider myself a true audiophile. I don't spend thousands of dollars on tube-fired amps or headphones, and when CDs became popular enough that portable players were readily available (not being able to afford a home and car unit) I stopped buying records, and have never looked back. But I do care enough about sound quality that as a teenager in the late '70s and early '80's I bought records and recorded them myself (onto Maxell XLIISs) as commercial cassettes were crap and I hadn't run across an in-dash record player.  I've bought a couple of pairs of UE's IEMs, SuperFi 5 Pro and TripleFi 10, and decided they were OK for portable listening but prefer my ancient MDR-V6s.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Keep in mind that amps will improve SQ of headphones that are hard to drive.  If your oboard sound is already good enough drive your headphones, amping it further isn't going to do particularly much.  And as Allanmarcus noted, your headphones might not be good enough to really show off any subtle differences in sound.
  
 As an example, I have a pair of AKG Q701's that are notoriously hard to drive.  They sound just fine off onboard sound, volume levels are plentiful.  But amping it with a nice amp will make them sound much better.  It's hard to explain, but it's more detailed and controlled sounding and really lets the headphones shine.  Compare that to something like my SoundMAGIC HP100.  The HP100 is designed to be easy to drive right off a phone or whatever.  Amping it gives it maybe a little more body, but overall doesn't do much at all to the sound.
  
 I don't know enough about your Sonys to say if they're hard to drive or not, sorry.  But from your description, it sounds like they're not.
  
 Oh one more thing, make sure you're using high quality sources.  A 192k MP3 sound the same with good headphones or bad.  But you NOTICE how bad they sound with good headphones.


----------



## PurpleAngel

pheckphul said:


> Hello all. Partially based upon this thread I bought the Monoprice headphone amp and just received it today. I hooked it up, fired up foobar2000....and am underwhelmed.
> I don't consider myself a true audiophile. I don't spend thousands of dollars on tube-fired amps or headphones, and when CDs became popular enough that portable players were readily available (not being able to afford a home and car unit) I stopped buying records, and have never looked back. But I do care enough about sound quality that as a teenager in the late '70s and early '80's I bought records and recorded them myself (onto Maxell XLIISs) as commercial cassettes were crap and I hadn't run across an in-dash record player.  I've bought a couple of pairs of UE's IEMs, SuperFi 5 Pro and TripleFi 10, and decided they were OK for portable listening but prefer my ancient MDR-V6s.
> Anyway, back to the Monoprice headphone amp. I've got it driving my MDR-V6s and have tried a couple of different pieces of music, both pre- and post-Loudness War, and swapped back and forth between my Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe's on-board Realtek ALC898 and the amp, and I can't really hear a whole lot of difference, if any.
> So, were my expectations too high given the equipment I've got? Am I tone-deaf? Or is this amp not really any better than my on-board sound?


 
  
 You have fairly decent on-board audio and the 62-Ohm MDR-V6's are not very demanding when it comes to power needs.
 Maybe if you had 250-Ohm or 300-Ohm headphones there would be a more noticeable improvement, using the Monoprice.
  
 You might be better off returning the Monoprice DAC/amp and selling off the MDR-V6s and buying new headphones, for whatever you can budget for.
 Audio Technica (40-Ohm) ATH-A900X headphones?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-A900X-Black-Headsets-/141417161761?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item20ed1ea421
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-A900X-Black-Headsets-/301322094137?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4628324639


----------



## cel4145

Edit: Scratch what I said (ignore me).


----------



## Pheckphul

allanmarcus said:


> I happen to have the MDR-V6s as well. While I like them, they aren't very high quality so you might not be able to hear the subtle differences between amps. Also, unless you have trained your ears to hear the subtlety so many here are able to describe, you just might be missing something.
> 
> The DAC is probably the same quality. What about the amp part? Does the MP unit play louder?
> 
> Also, you might not be able to tell unless you have a 600 ohm or 300 ohm set of cans.


 
  
 The quality may not compare to some of the niche audiophile cans, but they can't be bad. The V6s and their newer siblings are some of the most common studio monitors used professionally.
  
 As for the volume, on the low-gain setting the volume is about 25% higher than the on-board is capable of, and on high-gain it's easily twice as loud. So, yeah, there is that. Though I never listen to the Sonys at more than 75% of the on-board's volume for hearing's sake, though at 100% the on-board doesn't display the distortion of an amp being pushed hard.


----------



## Pheckphul

stillhart said:


> Keep in mind that amps will improve SQ of headphones that are hard to drive.  If your oboard sound is already good enough drive your headphones, amping it further isn't going to do particularly much.  And as Allanmarcus noted, your headphones might not be good enough to really show off any subtle differences in sound.
> 
> As an example, I have a pair of AKG Q701's that are notoriously hard to drive.  They sound just fine off onboard sound, volume levels are plentiful.  But amping it with a nice amp will make them sound much better.  It's hard to explain, but it's more detailed and controlled sounding and really lets the headphones shine.  Compare that to something like my SoundMAGIC HP100.  The HP100 is designed to be easy to drive right off a phone or whatever.  Amping it gives it maybe a little more body, but overall doesn't do much at all to the sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Sony MDR-V6s are designed to be driven by studio equipment, but I get your point and it is quite valid. These aren't driven well by any cell phone or portable audio player I've in recent history. I think back in the day when I bought these (~1989) the portable disc players had more powerful amps than today's phones and audio players as I definitely didn't have an issue driving them.
  
 As for the source I'm using to test, they are all FLAC files. I've been FLAC-only since the availability of side-loaded players for the iPhone 2g. I understand their necessity at one time, but I'm with Neil Young when it comes to MP3s and their ruining the expectations of most audio consumers today. But hey, since I lived through the cassette era, I used to consider MP3s to be awesome.


----------



## Pheckphul

purpleangel said:


> You have fairly decent on-board audio and the 62-Ohm MDR-V6's are not very demanding when it comes to power needs.
> Maybe if you had 250-Ohm or 300-Ohm headphones there would be a more noticeable improvement, using the Monoprice.
> 
> You might be better off returning the Monoprice DAC/amp and selling off the MDR-V6s and buying new headphones, for whatever you can budget for.
> ...


 
  
 In all truthiness, getting a headphone amp was really an impulse buy. Yes, I've thought about getting new cans for home use, but honestly, most of my headphone listening is done with my phone. I gave up a couple of years ago trying to find decent in-ear headphones at a price range I'd feel comfortable carrying around in my pocket. Anything more that the UE 10 Triple.Fis and I'd be really annoyed if they were to get broken or lost. Perhaps now that I've found this forum I should avail myself of the advice and experience of you guys to help guide me in finding better buds. Something that doesn't require a portable amp, as IMHO "portable amp" is an oxymoron. At least for how I use my phone.


----------



## Pheckphul

purpleangel said:


> Any detailed reviews on the insides of the Monoprice 11567 DAC/Amp?


 
  
 I just noticed that you live in the Bay Area. I'm in  Castro Valley; I could loan you my amp if you are still interested in knowing its capabilities. PM me if you are interested.
  
 BTW, I responded to your earlier response to me, but I quoted you and it contained links which put my message into the moderator's approval queue. If I'd known that would happen I'd have edited them out, and now it is apparently too late as the message doesn't show up in my control panel.


----------



## PurpleAngel

pheckphul said:


> I just noticed that you live in the Bay Area. I'm in  Castro Valley; I could loan you my amp if you are still interested in knowing its capabilities. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> BTW, I responded to your earlier response to me, but I quoted you and it contained links which put my message into the moderator's approval queue. If I'd known that would happen I'd have edited them out, and now it is apparently too late as the message doesn't show up in my control panel.


 
  
 I really have no serious need for using or testing the Monoprice DAC/amp, just want to see the inside to know what chips are being used.
 Found pictures of the inside of the Monoprice DAC/amp earlier today anyway.


----------



## eyal1983

I see it now for 89.99
 Is it really a serious competitor to Schiit's M&M and JDS-Labs's O&O ?


----------



## cel4145

eyal1983 said:


> I see it now for 89.99
> Is it really a serious competitor to Schiit's M&M and JDS-Labs's O&O ?




Why would you think that?


----------



## eyal1983

I one person's review which said he didn't notice difference from his Schiit product... he tried with the Sony V6.
 I'm not sure if it's just one man's opinion, or something more..
 that's why I'm asking..


----------



## FightBrothers

I bought one of these to pair with my Q701 and I noticed that every time I turn the amp on. I can hear a little pop sound in the headphone. Also, each time I adjust the volume knob, I can hear a slight static sound, some songs are more noticeable than others. I'm not sure whether or not this should be a concern as I have very little experience and knowledge with amplifier/DACs.


----------



## SleathX1

Sorry guys I did not know that we could not post anything about Massdrop, I have edited it.


----------



## Goodsoundnow

I bought this Monoprice Headphone amp/DAC and I like it a lot.  I use it with Beyerdynamic DT880s and Audeze LCD-X (just purchased).  Caveat emptor--I don't have any experience with expensive headphone amp/DACs--I previously used the headphone out on my Denon 3310CI and Yamaha a720 receivers and a Fiio E7 amp/DAC.  This Monoprice unit sounds much better with both sets of headphones--a richer, fuller sound with no graniness that I can detect.
  
 I'm feeling poor now having just purchased the Audeze LCD-X, but at some point I'll be tempted to upgrade to a better amp/DAC, but for now, I've no complaints on this cheap Monoprice unit.
  
 First post on Head-fi!!  Don't be mean!


----------



## junkers

cel4145 said:


> eyal1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I see it now for 89.99
> ...


 
 I would also like to know if people can compare the 3. Schiit Stack and O&O are more or less the intermediate standard; how does the Monoprice compare?


----------



## fabripav

Does anyone know the output impedance of this amp?
  
 edit: whoops, I guess it's 10 ohm. Meh.


----------



## kenshinesca

Just bought this from monoprice.  Never use any amp or dac.  Will be interested test my different headphones on them.  Most of my stuff is fairly low impedance I do have a set of PC 350's that are 150 ohms hopefully they gain somethng from the amp.  I do plan on buying some better cans later on.


----------



## Cirkustanz

I just ordered this thing (my first dac/amp) and even though I don't even have it yet, I kinda regret it.

 I have a feeling I'm going to want to replace it even if I do like it...just because I'm vain and it is made by Monoprice.  

 I was going to buy a Schitt Stack, but I kinda want an dac/amp combo instead of even more cords.
  
 Woes!


----------



## Cirkustanz

I just got this.  First impression is pretty good.  The main reason why I bought it is I was getting a lot of hiss from my onboard audio.  This is clean, there is no background hiss that I can detect, even when I have the volume all the way up.  Granted, I do have a fan blowing behind me, but I always do.   
  
 It's a class 1 device, which means no drivers need to be loaded, but I'm wondering a couple things about how it works.  When I have it selected as the default device in the control panel (windows 7 ultimate N) if I have it turned on, I get sound out of my headphones automatically, and the speakers mute.  (My speakers are currently connected to my onboard audio jack)
  
 If I turn it off, my speakers turn on.  This is mostly convenient, except for one little thing....
  
 When I am using the amp for headphones, the windows volume control also effects the volume coming out of the amp.  I was under the impression that when using a USB dac/amp, the windows volume control would not effect the volume out of the dac/amp?
  
 Am I missing something?  I would rather not have to always remember to turn the volume down when I play music from my computer speakers.  They have their own amp of course (Logitech Z2200) which means they have their own volume control...that I try not to use because it is getting old and gives static out the ass...so for my PC speakers I use the windows volume control.


----------



## cel4145

Why don't you plug your speakers into the back of the Monoprice? It has a pre-out and line out option. The pre-out would let you control the volume with your headphone amp volume.


----------



## Cirkustanz

cel4145 said:


> Why don't you plug your speakers into the back of the Monoprice? It has a pre-out and line out option. The pre-out would let you control the volume with your headphone amp volume.


 
  
 The destop speaker cable is a 1/8 mini-jack, so I don't have the proper cable at the moment.  
  
 What I need to do that would be this:
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5612&seq=1&format=2
  
 But I had seen a video review that showed someone mentioning the pre-out works simultanously, so in order to not have the headphones playing while the speakers were playing, I would need to disconnect the headphones.  In order to not have the speakers playing while the headphones were playing, I'd have to turn off the speakers.  To add insult to injury, they also said the only way to get proper volume out of the pre-amp, is to have the high-gain switch set to on.  I don't have a need to use the high gain switch with any of the phones I currently own.  And then you have the small matter that I lose the ability to use the windows volume control when using the speakers, which is strongly preferred, especially since when using the computer speakers, I use my phone to control them remotely.  (foobar remote)
  
 I don't know...maybe the operation style that I want with the volume control is not possible to get...I don't plan on using these speakers much longer.  They sound great...but they are really old and the power/volume thingamabobber is getting wonky (it's not built into the speaker, it is a separate dongle) and I have a feeling it is on its last legs.


----------



## cel4145

Have you tried cleaning the volume pot on your Logitechs? That could eliminate your static problem.


----------



## newbatthis

I know this a desktop amp but could I use it drive my iPhone 6 at all?


----------



## cel4145

newbatthis said:


> I know this a desktop amp but could I use it drive my iPhone 6 at all?




You could hook the headphone output on a phone to aux in on the amp. But you wouldn't be using the DAC in the Monoprice. If all you need is a headphone amp for a phone, you might consider the FiiO E11K so that you have something portable.


----------



## Armaegis

cirkustanz said:


> When I am using the amp for headphones, the windows volume control also effects the volume coming out of the amp.  I was under the impression that when using a USB dac/amp, the windows volume control would not effect the volume out of the dac/amp?
> Am I missing something?  I would rather not have to always remember to turn the volume down when I play music from my computer speakers.  They have their own amp of course (Logitech Z2200) which means they have their own volume control...that I try not to use because it is getting old and gives static out the ass...so for my PC speakers I use the windows volume control.


 
  
 Even though you have it selected as the default device, the audio is still routed through the windows internal mixer which allows for volume and EQ effects, etc. To bypass that, you would need to use WASAPI or ASIO or Kernal Streaming or some other form of protocol what is "bit perfect", but this is usually only doable from your media player settings. It might be possible to get windows default sound to do that, but I'm not quite sure on the process for that.
  
  


cirkustanz said:


> I just ordered this thing (my first dac/amp) and even though I don't even have it yet, I kinda regret it.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to want to replace it even if I do like it...just because I'm vain and it is made by Monoprice.


 
  
 I have bad news for you... it doesn't matter what you get, you will always want to upgrade to the next bigger and better toy.


----------



## Cirkustanz

armaegis said:


> Even though you have it selected as the default device, the audio is still routed through the windows internal mixer which allows for volume and EQ effects, etc. To bypass that, you would need to use WASAPI or ASIO or Kernal Streaming or some other form of protocol what is "bit perfect", but this is usually only doable from your media player settings. It might be possible to get windows default sound to do that, but I'm not quite sure on the process for that.


 
  
 Hmm.  I looked into those briefly, and it seems I'd be better off using something like shock therapy to get out of the habit of using the volume control on my keyboard.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mochi01

Hi,
  
 The original designer/manufacturer of this amp seems to be Gmaxtech (the page is removed/down) :
  
http://www.gmaxtech.com/product/misc/E01/E01.htm
  
 In fact the printing on the PCB reflects E01.
  
 Anyway, I've found another amp that seems to be the same one and ships from Germany, which should be better for European buyers :
  
http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product/1195140/SPEAKA-HIGH-END-KOPFHOeRERVERSTAeRKER
  
 It seems to have a higher markup than the monoprice amp, 115€ vs less than 90$.
  
 My question is if this would be better than a Audioengine D1 for use with low impedance headphones (Fidelio X1), I already have a X-Cans/DAC combo and the sound is a bit blurry because of the amp's higher impedance, and the X1 will be used mostly with a computer. I've read that the D1 is a good match for the Fidelio headphones, but on paper the E01 clones should trounce the D1.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## cel4145

mochi01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The original designer/manufacturer of this amp seems to be Gmaxtech (the page is removed/down) :
> 
> ...




Good catch! Gmaxtech's specs in their manual match up exactly with what Monoprice has advertised: http://www.gmaxtech.com/product/Audio/E01/E01%20user%20manual.pdf


----------



## cel4145

mochi01 said:


> My question is if this would be better than a Audioengine D1 for use with low impedance headphones (Fidelio X1), I already have a X-Cans/DAC combo and the sound is a bit blurry because of the amp's higher impedance, and the X1 will be used mostly with a computer. I've read that the D1 is a good match for the Fidelio headphones, but on paper the E01 clones should trounce the D1.




I think you'd probably have to compare them yourself to see. But I'm a fan of dac/amps that plug into the wall over powered via USB. Just more power to be had.


----------



## mochi01

That's what I think, too. For the price it seems to be a very nice amp (althought I found the original Gmaxtech amp for less than 60€ in a chinese page) :
  
http://www.114pifa.com/p5080/9795304.html
  
 The only thing that's stopping me from buying it is that it only has USB input, the Audioengine can be used with an optical cable and a mobile phone charger to isolate it completely from the PC, but in the power department is pretty weak 100mw (i believe it is 50+50) vs 900mw for the E01. I also have HD600 that work great with the X-Cans but I suspect the D1 won't be able to drive them very well.


----------



## abdc

Hi,
  
 I recently got this amp. When I connect it as a DAC (tried windows as well as mac), I cannot hear any sound out of the headphones. What am I missing?


----------



## cel4145

Did you change to the Monoprice DAC in the Windows sound properties of control panel? Does it show up as a sound device there?


----------



## abdc

cel4145 said:


> Did you change to the Monoprice DAC in the Windows sound properties of control panel? Does it show up as a sound device there?


 
 Yes, I did and it does show up.


----------



## Armaegis

Could it be a bad dac board?
  
 When you plug it in, does it self-install the drivers? does it make the beeping noises to indicated that a device has been plugged in?


----------



## mochi01

I finally got one unit, I've just used it for a few days and it is nice and silent regardless of the output level, however it's not in the same league of, for example the X-Cans that I have at hand. The soundstage is narrower and the top end isn't as clear. Anyway, for the price is a nice amp/dac and I don't regret buying it for use with a second computer rig. What I'm thinking about is upgrading the power supply with a better one, the one included is a 15v 2a el cheapo wall wart, has anybody tried using another than the supplied one?, I ask because if the power supply circuitry isn't well designed plugging in a more powerful one (15v 4a for example) may cause damage.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## K_19

So I bought and received this unit last week as I've been trying random budget amp/DACs for cheap recently for kicks... With my K702 it gets to decent volume on 11 o'clock on the volume dial when on high gain, so plenty of power to spare there. The amp sound bit on the warm side to me, perhaps because I only have low impedance dynamic headphones at the moments and these have 10 ohms output impedance... but with headphones like K702 this can be of a benefit if you want bit more warmth and weight to the bass. The volume knob is nice and smooth for me with no noise while turning and the headphone jack is dead silent when inserting the headphones, with black background even when the volume is turned up higher. The DAC is working flawlessly on my redbook stuff... but the DAC output level seems limited when used with the coupled amp (connecting a different 2v outputting DAC to the amp section of this results in a much louder volume)... I'm assuming this is in order to avoid any clipping issues. This works to the advantage for use with low impedance headphones actually as this allows the volume knob to get out of the imbalance levels (<9 o'clock)... my MA900 and CAL!'s get to decent levels at 11'o clock on low gain and my 7506's on 10 o'clock, both well out of the imbalance zone.
  
 I really have no complains for how much it costs, maybe except that the RCA inputs/outputs in the back seems way too short (I'm guessing some larger sized RCA jacks won't fit) and that annoying blue LED. It is IMO lacking in transparency but it is warm and easy, non fatiguing to listen to... probably shouldn't be your first choice if SQ is your main priority, but if you consider functionality just as important then this is very flexible with options (high/low gain, included USB DAC, line in/out, preouts etc) while not sacrificing THAT much SQ for something in its price range. I'm also a big fan of its simple unassuming, yet serious look as well. Considering how these often go on sale at Monoprice, the headphone amp section seemingly pretty much equal to the E09K's (I've heard the unti) while coming bundled with a DAC IMO makes these a excellent beginner audiophile's budget choice.. I'd say these are a more sensible purchase than the E09K's (now discontinued anyway) unless you want to get one of the Fiio DACs to dock it with.


----------



## mochi01

I have also noticed the power-on problem that some users mention, it seems that when the amp is turned off, if it is turned on too quick (maybe less that 15 seconds aprox. after powering off), it just blinks the red light and doesn't turn on, I don't know if this is normal or indicative of failure.
  
 The sound is nice and non fatiguing (the highs seem to be rolled off), but it certainly lacks some transparency and low bass. I may try upgrading the PSU to a better quality one to see if things improve, but I'm wary of powering it up with a psu that gives >2A. Also using a linear PSU probably isn't justified for this design so using a good switching one should probably be enough.


----------



## kenshinesca

I don't know I just found this headphone amp a bit underwhelming.  I ended up selling it.  I enjoy the option of adding more treble and bass of my fiio e17.


----------



## K_19

Sound wise it's honestly nothing special, not anywhere close to best I've heard... but I do like it's warmer tone and how it has been totally hassle free for me (no weird noises at the HP out when plugging in/out, black background without hiss even when using the volume control, line/preout option, AUX in, USB working flawless, etc), it's compact size for being a combo unit and reasonable gain at both settings (at low gain, you get good volume range even with the more sensitive headphones, while high is still strong enough for more demanding cans). For something in its price range (as low as you can go for something of this variety, basically), I'm actually pretty impressed at how little they get seriously wrong. I've been rather enjoying it as part of my bedside rig lately with all my headphones/IEM's.


----------



## cel4145

k_19 said:


> Sound wise it's honestly nothing special, not anywhere close to best I've heard... but I do like it's warmer tone and how it has been totally hassle free for me (no weird noises at the HP out when plugging in/out, black background without hiss even when using the volume control, line/preout option, AUX in, USB working flawless, etc), it's compact size for being a combo unit and reasonable gain at both settings (at low gain, you get good volume range even with the more sensitive headphones, while high is still strong enough for more demanding cans). For something in its price range (as low as you can go for something of this variety, basically), I'm actually pretty impressed at how little they get seriously wrong. I've been rather enjoying it as part of my bedside rig lately with all my headphones/IEM's.




Glad to hear your update on this, as there have been very few testimonials for it. I have been wondering how it and the Fire Phoenix would compare since they are pretty comparably priced: http://penonaudio.com/FIRE-PHOENIX-DAC-02. Got it for my teenage son a few years ago, and still working well. More discussion of the Fire Phoenix here (in case someone ends up looking for alternative $100 dac/amps). We need a shootout between the two


----------



## mochi01

I have used the unit more extensively with different headphones, and while with some of them is not that impressive (HD600, AKG K501), with the Fidelio X2 it sounds pretty amazing, with decent soundstage and good bass control. In fact I would say that with this particular combo in a blind test it would be hard to tell apart from much more expensive gear.
  
 I still have to do some experimentation with the power supply, and check if it can accept 12v, since I already have a good 12v linear PSU unused.


----------



## samshaver

Well, I'm intrigued as well... 

Also, this Monoprice amp is currently on sale for ~$20 off... Not bad for kick around rig!


----------



## kalsonc

quick question in regards to the MDA,
  
 how it does compare to a Modi/Magni setup?


----------



## fearafter

This Monoprice Desk DAC/AMP is my own personal MVP for 2015 in it's class. This just my newest addition to a ever growing audio gear collection, so I have at least 15 other DAC/Amp's (separate or combo devices) to directly compare to, and so I am pleased to say it is a home run for its price range, at the LEAST. I'm still A/B'ing the thing, but now I'm leaning to it exceeds my expectations for quality and performance / fit and finish for it's class and could prob pull off a $169-$229 price tag convincingly. After spending a good 50 hours of playtime (yay ...playtime!) using the Amp for my turntable and the DAC/Amp for PC/Android/iPod Nano 2nd G Rockboxed all heading to either 2.0 studio monitor setup or headphones, I have not experienced not a single hardware or playback error or any negative issue I can possible think of. Its all good.
  
I'm a bit of a Fiio-natic (you may use if you like ) and I've previously owned both BYOD/A combos E7/E9  and E7k/E9k and SQ here is right there, as this is conclusively a 3 year old either prototype or skipped generation all together, the missing link in the evolution of Fiio's desktop lineup.  It's hard to pinpoint what combo of the 4 devices this is precisely without having those in front of me, but its unquestionably a very enjoyable listen, a smooth operator, an easy rider, a high flying bird, and a master of brutality.  Sorry Geezer, but I'm actually going Church of Misery MofB for this one, respect. I was able to score this guy with a BF deal from Jet.com for $52 all inclusive which still makes me smile.. 
  
So it seems Monoprice's unusually refined and stately 1st stab at a desktop DAC/Amp is a safe bet with tried and true sound and value built in...because if Fiio has proven anything over the last 5 years, it's that they are benevolent budget minded OCD audio engineering mutant space pandas with restless spirit and an eye so keen on innovation, it may just be the sea change the audio industry has so desperately needed for many many years. I leave you with the actual Fiio company Mission Statement.  Because it is so succinct, so ambitious, and well, it's nearly poetry!
  
"FiiO designs, produces and sells high-quality products at favorable prices to those who love music and style.

 FiiO's aspiration: to raise the reputation of "Made in China".

 Brand spirit: innovation, quality, service"


----------



## jimbop54

Can the Monoprice be connected directly to an iPhone or iPad via USB without an external powered USB hub?


----------



## trellus

jimbop54 said:


> Can the Monoprice be connected directly to an iPhone or iPad via USB without an external powered USB hub?


 
  
 Jim,
  
 * On iPad Air 2, I got it to work by using a small external hub, AND it powered the USB hub and output properly to the Monoprice DAC/amp without the hub needing external power from a wall wart. (Incidentally, it also worked with the wall wart plugged into the hub, but the wall wart wasn't necessary.)
 * On iPad Air 2, it did NOT work plugged straight into the CCK.  It gave the "Cannot Use Device - requires too much power" error message.
  

  
  
 * On iPhone 6s Plus, it would ONLY work when the hub was externally powered with a wall wart, otherwise this message similar to the iPad Air 2 when DAC plugged straight into CCK cable:
  

  
 So the answer is... mostly no, but small victory with iPad Air 2 if you can stomach having the hub at all.
  
 iPhone additionally requires the hub to be powered with a wall wart.


----------



## samshaver

jimbop54 said:


> Can the Monoprice be connected directly to an iPhone or iPad via USB without an external powered USB hub?


 
  
 Much like Trellus has said, the answer is mostly no. However, as this is a desktop amp and needs external power anyways, I don't really understand why the "without an external powered USB hub" would really matter, as the the unit itself isn't too portable, even without the craziness that would be needed to provide portable power to the amp itself.
  
 If you're using the CCK with any combination of cables, order of plugging it in, and doing it with and without restarting the phone with it plugged in, I have never been able to avoid the "too much power" error, when plugging it directly into the CCK.
  
 However, as Trellus also mentioned, if using a hub in between the CCK and the amp, you can get it to work. Now, technically it does not need to be a "powered" hub (meaning that it has its own power adapter/wall wart), but you will need to use an external battery plugged into the hub via a USB A male to USB A male cable (such as www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5441 ).
  
 I have done this with the following hubs: amzn.com/B00FJG5T4W; amzn.com/B002HWRTEE; amzn.com/B00JX1ZS5O; amzn.com/B00LRYUJQS; and monoprice.com/product?p_id=6631
  
 and the following batteries: amzn.com/B00QDCG0KS ; amzn.com/B00T5XQE3U ; amzn.com/B00GAAK8D8
  
 Hope that helps...
  
 Peace,

 Sam


----------



## bladefd

How does this compare to the e10k as a desktop amp/dac? I have a DT880 250ohms. I like how it sounds connected to my pc, but I would like to add an amp/dac to raise the roof on sound quality. I want to spend under $100 for my very first amp/dac, and I'm down to this or the e10k. Any suggestions? Feel free to recommend something else entirely


----------



## samshaver

bladefd said:


> How does this compare to the e10k as a desktop amp/dac? I have a DT880 250ohms. I like how it sounds connected to my pc, but I would like to add an amp/dac to raise the roof on sound quality. I want to spend under $100 for my very first amp/dac, and I'm down to this or the e10k. Any suggestions? Feel free to recommend something else entirely




Hey bladefd...

I do not have the E10k to compare with, but I do have the E07k. It is a decent little portable amp, but the Monoprice does sound better. 

In my opinion, the Monoprice amp is ~85% as good as an ODAC/O2 setup, with the main difference being microdetails in the highs, but at less than 1/3 the cost! 

That being said, I don't know exactly what you're looking for in an amp. If you want the pre-amp out functionality, absolutely go with the Monoprice amp. You can't really get that on any other amp for less than $500. 

However, if you're simply looking for musicality and accurate sound reproduction, and the option for some portability as well; I'd recommend the Massdrop CEntrance DACport Slim. It's probably the closest to a tube amp sound that I've heard out of a solid state amp, is powerful enough to drive nearly anything louder that you'd want to listen to them, and it's only $100!

Hope that helps...


----------



## bladefd

samshaver said:


> Hey bladefd...
> 
> I do not have the E10k to compare with, but I do have the E07k. It is a decent little portable amp, but the Monoprice does sound better.
> 
> ...




Interesting. The massdrop ended though. 

-I don't plan on carrying it around. I will just keep it on my desk so portability doesn't really matter
-I don't need more power to make my dt880 louder tbh. I just want it to sound even better.. I mean they receive enough power from my pc to hear them fairly loudly so I'm not buying dac/amp to get more power.

I don't quite understand pre-amp vs amp for headphones. I know for speakers, amp gives you power and preamp is for volume control. I have no idea how it differs for purely headphones. :tongue_smile:


----------



## samshaver

bladefd said:


> Interesting. The massdrop ended though.
> 
> -I don't plan on carrying it around. I will just keep it on my desk so portability doesn't really matter
> -I don't need more power to make my dt880 louder tbh. I just want it to sound even better.. I mean they receive enough power from my pc to hear them fairly loudly so I'm not buying dac/amp to get more power.
> ...




Yeah, sorry, the recent drop ended, but if you're not in a big hurry or don't mind waiting, it's usually on Massdrop about once a month. Or you could always look at the for sale/trade forms here, eBay, etc...

I think that would be you best bang for the buck as far as sound quality goes!

I don't have one yet, but I'm going to get an xDuoo XD-05 soon... You could also look at that. It apparently has the same AKM AK4490 DAC chip as the DACport Slim, but also has an aux-in, optical/coaxial input, 3 gain settings, a bass boost switch, several DAC filters, and the ability to opamp roll if you want! And, it's only $153 at GearBest. 

And, you are correct, a pre-amp out on a headphone amp is essentially the same as for any other amplifier... It allows you to bypass the amplifier circuit, allowing you to use the DAC only, while giving you a volume adjustment for the pre-amp signal. So, for instance I have it set up to run pre-amp out to a stereo system for use when I'm alone (essentially an external sound card that is significantly better than the onboard card), or use it as a headphone amp for when people are around. 

But, either way, you'd have more than enough power your DT880's and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised to see just how much better stuff sounds through an external DAC/Amp as compared to cheaply made onboards!


----------



## taxidrivr

got a pair of hd-650's on order and have narrowed my first amp choices to this or the schiitz fulla 2. anything to consider? I may not be upgrading to a more quality amp for some time with budget permitting. 
  
 appreciate any help


----------



## fritobugger

taxidrivr said:


> got a pair of hd-650's on order and have narrowed my first amp choices to this or the schiitz fulla 2. anything to consider? I may not be upgrading to a more quality amp for some time with budget permitting.
> 
> appreciate any help




The Fulla 2 looks good but would likely be under powered for the HD650 since it is only USB powered.


----------



## drifterfive

Quick question for all those who owns this amp/dac, I have a weird issue with the dac portion of this unit. If i step away for a few hours with the amp/dac and my pc on with no sound playing, the unit needs to be turned off and turned back on before I can listen to anything otherwise it would sound muddy and static-y. Anyone else have this issue?
  
 Just an FYI, I have the unit going to a DTA-120 through Line-Out. I removed it to see if it was causing the issue but I get the same results with just using the dac/amp with headphones.


----------



## trellus

I don't have that problem with this DAC/amp, and it is always on and frequently not playing sound since it is connected to my Mac at home which never sleeps, and previously I used it at work on a Dell PC running Windows 10 and never encountered that.

However, I *have* had that experience with one other DAC/amps on the work PC, a Yulong U100, and turning it on and off did fix it every time, so I think I know what you're describing. 

Do you have another computer to test the Monoprice?



drifterfive said:


> Quick question for all those who owns this amp/dac, I have a weird issue with the dac portion of this unit. If i step away for a few hours with the amp/dac and my pc on with no sound playing, the unit needs to be turned off and turned back on before I can listen to anything otherwise it would sound muddy and static-y. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Just an FYI, I have the unit going to a DTA-120 through Line-Out. I removed it to see if it was causing the issue but I get the same results with just using the dac/amp with headphones.


----------



## ext23

Really like the look of this for $100. Plenty of power, line-out, USB plug and play, etc. The ONE thing holding me back is the output impedance 10 ohms seems unnecessarily large. Has anybody _actually _confirmed that to be the case?


----------



## trellus

On sale today for $69.99!  Great price for this.
  
http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=11567


----------



## Hank_Venture

trellus said:


> On sale today for $69.99!  Great price for this.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=11567


 
  
 Just picked it up at the price, almost purely as a DAC for my work office setup. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## ClintonL

how does this compare to the fx audio x6 or the smsl m3?


----------



## fritobugger

clintonl said:


> how does this compare to the fx audio x6 or the smsl m3?


 
  
 The FX and the Monoprice have about the same power.  The SMSL has a lot less power. 
  
 The Monoprice doesn't have optical or coax input.  The SMSL 24/192 through the coax or optical and the FX 16/192 through coax or optical.
  
 Only the Monoprice has the ability to be used as a pre-amp.
  
 Only the Monoprice has an RCA AUX IN
  
 All are 24/96 on USB.
  
 All have line out.


----------



## DangerClose

fritobugger said:


> The FX and the Monoprice have about the same power.


 
  
 I have to question that considering basically every post I've seen about the FX x6 says it has a lot less power than its specs indicate.


----------



## fritobugger

dangerclose said:


> I have to question that considering basically every post I've seen about the FX x6 says it has a lot less power than its specs indicate.


 
  
 My info is based on comparing the specs.


----------



## Riversalt

Has anyone bought this unit recently noticed any problems?
 I intend to use it for Blu Ray movies on the pc with a HD598cs or HD600.
 Thank you


----------



## DuffyDidIt

I just bought one about a month ago. No problems other than the dial for the volume is not smooth so ill have to do some looking into it.


----------



## Hank_Venture

riversalt said:


> Has anyone bought this unit recently noticed any problems?
> I intend to use it for Blu Ray movies on the pc with a HD598cs or HD600.
> Thank you


 
 None so far, the RCA is just a bit too recessed for some cables to fit snug. That is more of a gripe and the not so smooth volume knob as mentioned. 
  
 I use mine as a DAC almost purely.


----------



## mochi01

Regarding the power on issue that some people are having with this amp, I was also affected by it and it got worse over time, after purchase the amp would turn on most of the time, but months after that the only reliable way to turn it on all the time was to plug it into a power strip to switch it on and off, this way it worked every time.
  
 However, I was curious to know if the amp was faulty, so I picked up a higher quality 15V 4A power brick and I can confirm that now the amp turns on every time, and not only that, sound quality seems to be slightly better, now the amp sounds slightly fuller on low gain and also some minor distortion that appeared on some albums (mostly badly mastered pop cds) has dissapeared.
  
 It may have been that the power supply that came with my unit was faulty, but anyway it still measures ok, so I can't confirm that point.


----------



## K1030

Has anyone run into a problem with the preout? I recently bought this Damp off eBay purely to be used as a preout for my receiver but it sounds dirty/scratchy/cruddy. The gain is set to 0 and the line out is clean. what gives?


----------



## fritobugger

k1030 said:


> Has anyone run into a problem with the preout? I recently bought this Damp off eBay purely to be used as a preout for my receiver but it sounds dirty/scratchy/cruddy. The gain is set to 0 and the line out is clean. what gives?


 
  
 I didn't have any problem when I did that.


----------



## username1

Can anyone tell me whether you can choose 16-bit depth under Windows sound controls with this amp/dac? Or does it only show you 24-bit under Default Formats? Thanks!


----------



## LasherV

I remember that old Sonic Impact T-Amp. They sounded really clean for a 10W per channel dirt cheap amp. Has anyone here ever Thought to put a headphone jack in the front of one of those and run it direct to the speaker connections? Its got enough power to run any headphones with ease and if it could do it clean..... Could end up being the next big deal in headphone mod amps. Any thoughts?


----------



## RatFarm (Jan 8, 2018)

LasherV said:


> I remember that old Sonic Impact T-Amp. They sounded really clean for a 10W per channel dirt cheap amp. Has anyone here ever Thought to put a headphone jack in the front of one of those and run it direct to the speaker connections? Its got enough power to run any headphones with ease and if it could do it clean..... Could end up being the next big deal in headphone mod amps. Any thoughts?


I think the Dayton Audio DTA-120 has the same digital amp chips. I have a couple of them and they sound good for the money but no contender against real headphone amps

http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/dayton-audio-dta-120-class-t-digital-mini-amplifier-60-wpc.html


----------



## K1030

DuffyDidIt said:


> I just bought one about a month ago. No problems other than the dial for the volume is not smooth so ill have to do some looking into it.


If you still own this I would pull the volume dial off semi forecefully then spray canned air around the open site. Then when putting the dial back on make sure there is enough space between the case and the dial so it doesn't grind while it turns.


----------



## username1

Can anyone tell me how the DAC part of this unit is? The amplifier is more than enough for 150-250 ohm low(er) sensitivity headphones, but i would like to know whether the unit's DAC is better compared to USB X-Fi Surround 5.1?


----------



## K1030

username1 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the DAC part of this unit is? The amplifier is more than enough for 150-250 ohm low(er) sensitivity headphones, but i would like to know whether the unit's DAC is better compared to USB X-Fi Surround 5.1?



For music I would say so, the x-fi is more of a games and movie novelty. But the monoprice has an output impedance of around 10 ohns so you would want your headphones to be of at least 80 ohms for best results. Also take a look at the Schiit Fulla 2; the same features in a smaller form factor.


----------



## username1

Yeah, i have a couple of 250 ohm headphones that's why i'm sure the 10 ohm output is fine. X-Fi only has its proprietary DSP with surround effects and whatnot, that's not what i'm after at. Just wondering the DAC quality overall, the opamp implementation, etc.


----------



## Sam21

Does the high output impedance ruin the sound for the following headphones that I own ?: 

Sony MA900, Hifiman HE-400, Fostex T50RPMK3, Grado SR225i, M-Audio Q40, KOSS Prodj200, Creative Aurvana Live 2, Sennheiser PX 100-II, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, KOSS KSC75, KOSS KSC35.


----------



## fritobugger

Sam21 said:


> Does the high output impedance ruin the sound for the following headphones that I own ?:
> 
> Sony MA900, Hifiman HE-400, Fostex T50RPMK3, Grado SR225i, M-Audio Q40, KOSS Prodj200, Creative Aurvana Live 2, Sennheiser PX 100-II, Panasonic RP-HTF600-S, KOSS KSC75, KOSS KSC35.



It has been a long time since I owned this unit but I don't recall having any problems with it when paired with the HE-400i (1st gen), AKG K7xx, HE-500 (original), and Grado SR80e.


----------

